# Daves Sub-adult Corns. (Dialup beware)



## PseudoDave (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi all, just been going through my snake pics and decided to post some of them. The Anery (black and white) is female, which is going to be mated to the Caramel (yellow) male in the spring. Both are 'het for amel', which means if all else fails I should at least get some amelanistics, you never know with corns though and in theory there's a small chance i'll get butters in next years breeding instead of previously predicted 2 years time  

We'll start with a piccy of them taking a bath together when they were in same vivarium earlier in the year...


----------



## Samzo (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice Dave


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

Beuties there Dave. How many snakes do you have? Trying to start a small zoo like myself? :wink: My wife hates it, but her mother thinks it's hilarious.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Oct 28, 2005)

dangit....AGAIN....AHHHHHHHH


----------



## Ian (Oct 28, 2005)

lol greg...thats exactly the same with my mum and her mum  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

my whole family think im nuts heh


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 28, 2005)

Hehe, i'm past the stage of trying now, the collection exploded over the last two years. I Keep many other creatures apart from herptiles etc... I have several large marine fish tanks for coral propogation and clownfish breeding, couple of mantis shrimp tanks also. I stopped counting animals a long time ago, i might start charging entrance fees to my house now...


----------

